# النجاح = الثروة+الصحة (نحققها لك في ايدمارك).



## أم شوق ايدمارك (15 يونيو 2010)

اكسب الصحة .......... تكسب الثروة​





ماذا لو تسنى لنا جميعا بدون استثناء - وبصرف النظر عن أعمارنا, وجنسنا, وتباين إمكانياتنا وقدراتنا وشهاداتنا وخبراتنا أو أي بلد نقيم فيها - أن نستعيد حياتنا ونرقى بها فضلاً عن تحقق أمنياتنا وطموحاتنا وأحلامنا وأهدافنا ؟ ألن يبعث ذلك فينا الأمل والسعادة من جديد؟ ​





هل حقاً نستطيع أن نقلب تلك الصور القاتمة والسلبية والمحبطة إلى صور مشرقة لحياة رغدة بطعم الصحة والرفاهية ؟



نحن في شركة ايدمارك نتعهد دائماً بمساعدة الناس للنجاح في الصحة والثراء والظهور بأفضل صورة.


نحن ندعوا دائماً وأبداً للنجاح والتحول إلى الأفضل من خلال العمل الجماعي لتحقيق الصحة والثقافة والصداقة والمال والوقت.



بعيداً جداً عن شركات النصب والاحتيال
أعطي نفسك الفرصة ربما قد تكون الأخيرة وبادر بالاتصال لتعرف التفاصيل عن فرصة العمر للنجاح في الصحة والثروة.​



ماذا لدى شركتنا من منتجات؟؟
لدينا 9 منتجات غذائية طبيعية صحية لسلامة الإنسان خالية من المواد الإضافية والكيميائية والمواد الحافظة، حاصلة على شهادة الجودة العالميةSGS الأيزو22000-9001 مجربة من جميع الفئات إنتاج ماليزي، مفيدة جداً للأشخاص اللذين يعانون من القرحة وحموضة المعدة وعسر الهضم وحرقان المرئ وفقر الدم والإمساك والصداع والأرق وإرهاق العمل وضغط الدم وضيق التنفس وشحوب البشرة والسكر وارتفاع الكلسترول وآلام المفاصل والظهر والمدخنين.وفعالة جداً لتنزيل الوزن وتنظيف جميع السموم والفضلات المتأكسدة في القولون ( المصران ) وحل مشاكله بطريقة طبيعية وسهلة وسريعة ومريحة وآمنة تاركةً إياه نظيفاً ومعافى تشعر بنتائجه خلال 8-12 ساعة بدون أي آثار جانبية خذ رأيك بعد التجربة مع إمكانية إرجاع النقود خلال 60 يوم. مطلوب موزعين وموزعات بدون دوام للعمل الإضافي كفريق واحد بفروعنا في جدة- الرياض- الدمام- المدينة المنورة- والجبيل- وينبع وتبوك وخميس مشيط ودول الخليج وفروع العالم بعمولات فورية وشهرية تراكمية مرتفعة جداً ومضمونة بإذن الله تعالى بخطط موضوعة ومدروسة، غير المفاجآت والحوافز الأخرى، لا يشترط التفرغ والخبرة ولا العمر لأن المنتجات تبيع نفسها بنفسها مع إمكانية أخذ الوكالة في أي منطقة .







ليست الفرصة باباً يفتح لك بل هي خطوة جريئة تقوم بها..
خذ من وقتك الثمين 3 دقائق ربما تتغير حياتك بعدها 
حاول أن تغير من نمط حياتك مادياً ومعنوياً وصحياً..​



لمزيد من التفاصيل:
http://edmarkalmadinah.blogspot.com/


أم شوق: 0554401447



لمراسلتي ايميل:​
[email protected]​


----------

